# Pregnant after FET, how do I calculate my due date



## SuzyG (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have just have a positive result confirmed from a medicated FET.  I am not sure how to work out my due date though.  Is it different to normal because I was injecting, or do I just go from the first day of my last period as I would if it had happened naturally.

Thanks Suzy x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Suzy
My clinic counts it from the day your FET cycle started as in the first scan then you start prognova next day. So count two weeks back from embryo transfer and that will roughly be the day you count from.


Hope this helps
SBB


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Can't help with your query but wanted to say Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## SuzyG (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.  When I used the date of my first scan, the date just didnt seem right, so I called my clinic.  Apparently I have to go back 2 weeks from ET.  This makes my due date December 25th.   

How great is that. 

Suzy x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Suzy
Thought that might be right. Hoe cool is that a wee crimbo baby or two. Hope all goes well and keeps in touch with how you doing.

Love SBB


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow - a Christmas baby, how gorgeous - the best chrimbo pressie ever!!  

I had calculated my date from the date of my last period (unmedicated fet), but when I went for my scan they calculated from et, only two days of difference, but confusing anyway!! 

Congratualtion on your BFP!! E X


----------



## SuzyG (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks SBB, I have my scan in 2 weeks, so I'll keep you posted on how many are burrowing away.

Erin, when is you due date then?  I see you also went down the FET route.  I was gobsmacked that it worked for me after being given a 15-20% success rate.

Suzy


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Shocked isn't the word!!  

GRI prefer to thaw all embies to make sure they are transfering the best, so on our second FET our wee embies had been frozen and thawed twice!!  I figured either they would be gubbed or strong wee fighters - fortunately we appear to have a wee fighter on board due 22 November (exactly six years after coming off the pill)!!

E X


----------



## SuzyG (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Erin,

Thats great news, you must be over the moon.  It is so worrying though isnt it, you think once the bfp comes you can relax.  How wrong was I  

Hope you have a great pregnancy x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Suzy
Just a wee note to say thinking about you hope all is well. You must be getting excited about scan.

Erin Congrats on your BFP. I attend GRI see that where you had treatement too. Hopefully I will be starting fresh donated egg cycle again in uly so fingers crossed as this will be our last chance.

Love SBB


----------



## SuzyG (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi SBB,

Thanks for your note, I cant wait for my scan as I had a bleed last week and I am really nervous about the result.  I had my hcg levels taken again and they are 14000 which is ok for this stage in my pg so fingers crossed for monday week.

You must be really excited about your treatment soon.  Is this you first cycle?

Suzy x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Suzy
No this is my third one coming up. Hopefully will be my turn this time. That good that your levels high. How your scan go was it Monday past or is it this Mon coming?

Love SBB


----------



## SuzyG (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi SBB,

Sorry for taking so long to reply, I have not been on this site much lately.  My scan went ok thanks.  I have some trouble with bleeding on 2 occasions and we were all very worried for a bit.  But after the second bleed, I was taken in for an earlyscan and it turns out I am having twins.  I just have to take things easy to ensure that I dont bleed anymore.

Suzy x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Suzy
Glad to hear all okay haven't been on much as been away on holiday to Crete. Twins that fab what a good wee mummy tummy you have. So good to hear folk getting good news.
I'm just waiting for f/u appiontment on 5th June. Hopefully we will find out when we start next cycle. Will prob be end of July after my sis-in-law get back from hols. She is egg donating for us.

Anyway am on nightshift and just out of bed so got that fuzzy head thing. Going to get a cuppa. Take care.

Love SBB


----------

